# karpfen an der wasseroberfläche mit brot fangen???



## KARPFEN14 (16. Mai 2005)

hi @ll°!
ich habe eine kurze anfrage und hoffe auf viele antworten!
|supergri ich angel schon seit einigen jahren an unserem heimischen vereinsgewässer!Es ist ein see der ca. 400meter lang ist,aber nur ca.20meter breit ist(an der stelle wo ich vor habe auf karpfen zu fischen)!An dieser Stelle beträgt die Wassertiefe ca. 3.00meter!
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ist ein Gebüsch!
Der Grund ist schlammig!!



|bla: Wie kann man an dieser stelle auf karpfen fischen?|bla: 
|bla: Mit welchen köder kann man fischen?|bla: 
|bla: Ist das angeln mit brot welches an der oberfläche schwimmt angesagt?|bla: 
|bla: und zu dieser jahreszeit?|bla: 

Ich hoffe auf viele antworten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: karpfen an der wasseroberfläche mit brot fangen???*

Ich verschieb Dir das mal ins Karpfenforum, da wirste sicher mehr Antworten als bei den Vorstellungen)


----------



## darth carper (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: karpfen an der wasseroberfläche mit brot fangen???*

Ist das ein überhängendes Gebüsch?

Was für ein Schlamm ist an der Stelle? Übel riechender Faulschlamm oder welcher mit vielen Nährtieren?

Oberflächenangeln mit Brot macht dann Sinn, wenn die Karpfen direkt an der Oberfläche stehen und erkennbar Nahrung zu sich nehmen.
Ansonsten wünsche ich dir viel Glück dabei durch das Einwerfen von Brotstücken die Fische zum Fressen zu bewegen.
Wenn du genug Ausdauer hast (und genug Brot), könnte dir das sogar gelingen.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: karpfen an der wasseroberfläche mit brot fangen???*

Probiers mal so


----------

